# Dany to play Sarah Conner



## SeverinR (Dec 15, 2013)

Dragons versus robots?

'Terminator' reboot casts 'Game of Thrones' star Emilia Clarke as Sarah Connor - MSN TV News

Emelia Clarke cast as Sarah Conner in Terminator remake.

Are Terminator robots made of Valarian steel?


----------



## Ophiucha (Dec 15, 2013)

And we're making another _Terminator_ film... why, exactly?

Emilia Clarke is a good actress, though, so I'm glad she's taking on Connor. Hope it does well in theatres so we get to see her in _Terminator II_, all buff and badass. Emilia would look great with some kickin' biceps.


----------



## Jabrosky (Dec 15, 2013)

Ophiucha said:


> And we're making another _Terminator_ film... why, exactly?


Because Hollywood screenwriters can't be bothered to write original stories these days?

Actually I think remaking famous old movies isn't all that bad if you're making substantial updates to them. I enjoyed the Peter Jackson remake of _King Kong_ for instance, even if it was less concise than the original.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Dec 15, 2013)

Jabrosky said:


> Because Hollywood screenwriters can't be bothered to write original stories these days?


More than likely it's because the studio, who already owns the script, can rehash the same story for profit...over & over...every 20 years to a new generation.

Paying writers for new stories, they view as more expensive and a greater risk. Personally, I've given up on all remakes. The vast majority, in my opinion, are horrible. I won't pay a dime to see another remake.


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 15, 2013)

But, but what about the new Godzilla movie? It looks awesome! 

I love Emilia Clarke so I'm all for seeing her in other big roles. I think I like her as Dany on the TV show more than I like Dany in the books honestly.


----------



## Ophiucha (Dec 15, 2013)

Phil the Drill said:


> But, but what about the new Godzilla movie? It looks awesome!



Aye, but do you remember the last time Hollywood remade Godzilla? I still have flashbacks sometimes. It haunts me.


----------



## Darkblade (Dec 15, 2013)

I've been disapointed in the lack of people making jokes about her and Cersei both being Sarah Conner.


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 16, 2013)

Darkblade said:


> I've been disapointed in the lack of people making jokes about her and Cersei both being Sarah Conner.



Until you mentioned it, I didn't know.
Never watched Sarah Conor chronicles.
Not surprising, I don't recognize half the stars of GOT if their not in costume.
Dany is alot different looking in real life.
Lena Headly is alot different then when she played Sarah Conor. (I always think of it as Terminator said it)


----------

